# Sweet potatoes in MN?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Has anyone grown sweet potatoes in MN?

Does it require putting plastic over the plants to add extra heat?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Lots of sweet potatoes are grown just south in Iowa where both Seed Savers Exchange and Sand Hill Preservation maintain many obscure varieties. And I grow some good ones next door. Warm soil is a must and many prepare their rows or beds several weeks ahead of planting time and cover it with black plastic to preheat the soil. Some then merely make slits for the plants and leave the plastic on until harvest. That's especially beneficial during a cool summer but also provides a safe cover for voles. 

Martin


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. I wondered if maybe they needed more than warm air temps and long enough season.

I think I'll try some even though I think we are in for another long cool spring and early summer.

What variety do you grow?


----------



## jlee503 (May 23, 2007)

YEs, you can grow sweet potatoes in MN. I put down my plastic a week or so in advance and leave it on. The plants vine out and cover the plastic, so by the end of the summer, the heat isn't too bad. I have planted Georgia Jet and I am adding Beauregard this summer. I order the slips from Steele Plant Company.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Just pay attention to the days to maturity on the varieties. Beauregard, Centennial, and Georgia Jet are 3 which have done well for me. They are listed at 90 days. Vardaman is also sometimes included in Northern mixes but it's always needed about 2 more weeks than I can give them. I'll be adding O'Henry this year since the maturity time is the same as Beauregard.

Martin


----------

